# Track pieces listed!



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Including adapters for LL track and Tyco track!

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0093p?&C=WAC


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

allright if tower has um means greatplanes distributing will have the hobby shops can get um now im excited


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

What compelling reason would someone buy Round2 'Tomy compatible' track if they can buy Tomy track for less? The Round2 pieces are priced 20 to 30 percent higher than the comparable Tomy pieces. Are there differences and improvments that make these worth more? 

Dan


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

lenny said:


> What compelling reason would someone buy Round2 'Tomy compatible' track if they can buy Tomy track for less? The Round2 pieces are priced 20 to 30 percent higher than the comparable Tomy pieces. Are there differences and improvments that make these worth more?
> 
> Dan


 Not sure.

'doba


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

lenny said:


> What compelling reason would someone buy Round2 'Tomy compatible' track if they can buy Tomy track for less? The Round2 pieces are priced 20 to 30 percent higher than the comparable Tomy pieces. Are there differences and improvments that make these worth more?
> 
> Dan


That's what Im saying.Makes no sense.

Oh well,so much for hoping that Round 2 would try something "new and improved" with HO track.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ho hum....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Is that the price EVERYONE is gonna charge, or just what Tower has decided to charge? Is there a reason they'd charge more for a new name that they haven't dealt with much yet, or maybe are buying from in smaller quantities to test the waters? I'm asking because I honestly don't know how distributors work this stuff, so if my logic makes no sense, feel free to tell me so...

--rick


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes if you really want to make a splash how about producing 3 or 4 lane piece's of track or maybe 30 inch straights . It can't really be that hard could it ?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Maybe they are canabalizing sets and parting them out for the pieces?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Lots of negative energy here I see!


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

i must be missing something i cant find the words round2 or auto world on that web sight just racemasters afx isnt that scaleautos co.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ho3taz said:


> i must be missing something i cant find the words round2 or auto world on that web sight just racemasters afx isnt that scaleautos co.


scroll to bottom:

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0093p?&C=WAC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Lots of negative energy here I see!


No, just open and honest reaction to what looks to be a totally uninspired duplication of common contemporary Tomy track pieces. What do you expect, a rousing cheer and celebration? "Oh boy, oh boy, we can now buy copies of easy to obtain Tomy track pieces from Auto World, and we only have to pay a 10-20 percent premium." Hey, if this makes you bubble with enthusiasm then feel free to climb on the table and do the chicken dance! 

I see collector potential in the Auto World race sets, especially if they have celebrity endorsement on the box and set-only cars. As collectible sets they should have the inner compartments sealed so you can pop the lid and see all the pieces sealed inside. If they only seal the outside or use a packaging like the current Tomy and Mattel sets (which basically self destruct upon opening) they will have a much harder time serving as collectibles and will be cannibalized for their set-only cars and the box may have some value as box art if it has some appeal. If the sets are going to have any collectible value they need to use retro style packaging or something new and innovative, like a bubble package that allows you to see the contents from the outside.

Unless Round2 produces track pieces that break the mold of what's already available they are not going to get a lot of interest as a track piece supplier. The best they could hope for to pump up sales volume is to undercut Tomy on price. Is that even possible given that the Auto World pieces copy the Tomy style connectors? Perhaps Tomy compatibility came at a price and with strings attached? 

I'm of the opinion that the most lucrative market for the Auto World race sets is the collectible market. Otherwise, with all due apologies to you chicken dancers, the Auto World foray into being a track supplier is going to be a big *ho hum*.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I agree with what you say, but I'm prepared to wait a while and see what R2 do long term. I'm guessing these pieces are unofficial, not a direct R2 product, and that R2 don't intend being a track supplier per se.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Lots of negative energy here I see!


Dean, those of us that aren't shaking the pom-poms at every little droplet of Round2 info tend to look at these things a bit differently (more realistically) than you do. It's been stated that the Round 2 pieces are Tomy compatible. As such, what qualities do the Round 2 pieces have (other than being created by TL) that make them more expensive? None of them is even close in price to the Tomy pieces. One of the pieces is 30 percent higher. Why? Why pay more for the same product? It's hard to get excited about this...

Dan


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Check out the Round2 cars section:

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0091P?&C=WAB&V=RDZ

They have a pic of the new Thunderjets box. Also check out what kind of cars will be offered. The NASCARs: are the new bodies, or just the Chevelle and Roadrunner in different colors? Not that I'm objecting.....just curious.

Flamethrowers: What's the body lineup for these? Kids would go for these. Looking forward to what comes in this line.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Dean, those of us that aren't shaking the pom-poms at every little droplet of Round2 info tend to look at these things a bit differently (more realistically) than you do. It's been stated that the Round 2 pieces are Tomy compatible. As such, what qualities do the Round 2 pieces have (other than being created by TL) that make them more expensive? None of them is even close in price to the Tomy pieces. One of the pieces is 30 percent higher. Why? Why pay more for the same product? It's hard to get excited about this...
> 
> Dan


I'm not excited yet, I'm very much just monitoring the situation.
I really doubt these pieces are official. I'm guessing the retailer is looking to break sets up?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:
 

> I really doubt these pieces are official. I'm guessing the retailer is looking to break sets up?


 If that's true, why is Tower placing a premium on the pieces? Are the Round 2 sets that much more expensive at the wholesale and retail level than Tomy sets that Tower needs to sell the individual pieces at a premium to make money on them? Either there is a lot of pent up demand for Round2 track or they are more expensive per piece/set than Tomy's products.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Maybe they are canabalizing sets and parting them out for the pieces?


That is what I think, except I'm not sure what the intersection piece is. Do any of the three sets appear to contain one?


dw


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> If that's true, why is Tower placing a premium on the pieces? Are the Round 2 sets that much more expensive at the wholesale and retail level than Tomy sets that Tower needs to sell the individual pieces at a premium to make money on them? Either there is a lot of pent up demand for Round2 track or they are more expensive per piece/set than Tomy's products.


breaking up sets happens all the time, it is not for me to surmise rhyme or reason. The only reason I think it is a possibility is we have had no hints up to now that track pieces were on the way, I would have though manufacturers would rather sell whole sets whearas retailers may see a quick buck in breaking ups? Time will tell...

In the meantime you seem to have a downer on everything Round2 do and everything I say. Why is that?


dw


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> breaking up sets happens all the time, it is not for me to surmise rhyme or reason. The only reason I think it is a possibility is we have had no hints up to now that track pieces were on the way, I would have though manufacturers would rather sell whole sets whearas retailers may see a quick buck in breaking ups? Time will tell...
> 
> 
> 
> dw


Deane, there is no doubt that people break up sets. As they do collections. and in doing so they arrive at a certain dollar amount that they need to sell the individual pieces for to cover their costs and hopefully make a profit. 

With that being said, I go back to my earlier question/statement that if Tower is breaking up these sets, why are they placing a premium price on the Round 2 pieces? One reason would be demand. If there was excessive demand, it would reason that a retailer would raise the price. I don't believe that's what's happening here, but WTF do I know? The second reason Tower is placing a premium on these pieces is that they cost more. If that's true, why?

You take these comments personally, Deane. They aren't intended for you. Any consumer looking at comparable products with widely different prices would wonder the same thing.



Montoya1 said:


> In the meantime you seem to have a downer on everything Round2 do and everything I say. Why is that?


 I'm not 'down' on Round2, but to see you trot out in your cheerleader outfit everytime TL gives you a bit of information is hilarious...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

So it is all down to the green-eyed monster! 

Well rest easy Bucko because all the stuff I have posted recently is down to my own research.

The new URL, for example, came from digging around and finding this picture:

http://www2.gpmd.com/image/r/rdzw0114.jpg

(copy and paste to new window)

No rocket science, no insider info, just a bit of google time is all. I will continue to post stuff that I find, on all makes of slot cars, and be damned if I have to answer to anyone. If the info comes via Tom Lowe, Des Russell or Adrian Norman so much the better I say.

From now on please keep your sniping to yourself and stay out of my face.


dw


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> So it is all down to the green-eyed monster!
> 
> Well rest easy Bucko because all the stuff I have posted recently is down to my own research.
> 
> ...


a little sensitive, aren't you???


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> a little sensitive, aren't you???


more like worn down. Just ignore my posts from now on, OK?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> more like worn down. Just ignore my posts from now on, OK?


nope...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> nope...


oooh, a stalker, how creepy.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

oh boy a peein contest lol


----------

